# Remembrance Quarter (money) will be red and show a poppy



## McG (29 Sep 2004)

World's first coloured coin to honour war veterans
Printed in the Edmonton Journal, Tuesday 28 Sept 04
The Canadian Press
WINNIPEG

Billed as the world's first coloured circulation coin, the Royal Canadian Mint will unveil a red quarter next month to commemorate Canadian veterans of the Second World War.   Royal Canadian Legion branches and Tim Hortons outlets will be the only places to get the special coin, which will be engraved with a poppy and carry the inscription Remember Souvenir.

Legion officials say they are pleased with the limited edition design.   â Å“I think it's very important that it's the first coloured coin and it's a commemorative one and that it has a poppy. We're very pleased,â ? said Clifford Tessier, president of the legion's Manitoba and Northwestern Ontario Command.   

â Å“It's honouring the people who have served in a regular theatre of war,â ? said Mel Brant, vice-president of Winnipeg Branch No.1, the country's first legion. â Å“It honours the people who have made the sacrifice. It's wonderful that people will collect itâ â€ it will be something they can remember.â ?

As to what the coin looks like, Tessier would only say the poppy on the coin won't look like the real flower.   â Å“It's the legion's poppy. The poppy is a symbol of the legion,â ? he said.   It's hoped release of the coin will help the legion's annual poppy campaign, set this year for Nov 1-10. Officials with the mint refused to comment Monday. 

Ian Lang, president of Gatewest Coin, the largest independent coin dealer in the country, said people shouldn't get the quarter hoping to make a profit. â Å“It will be a nice souvenir because they're making millions of them,â ? Lang said. â Å“It will never be rare. It will get people interested in looking at their change and many will be put away, but it will only be a nice novelty item.â ?

Federal dignitaries will attend when the coin is officially unveiled at a ceremony inside Winnipeg's Minto Armoury on Oct. 21.


----------



## sandhurst91 (22 Oct 2004)

Hello... new to the board... though long time lurker (attended Sandhurst in 1991 - served with Transport Corp before returning to Canada... not sure if that validates my qualifications for being here... but here I am anyway)

just wanted to commend the Legion for participating in this coin release - got one today and (yeah, it does look like the paint may come off with a few good rubs) the sentiment is one that I fully support. 

If you haven't seen the coin yet, through the media or in your Tim Horton's drive-by, you can check it out at the Mint site... 

www.mint.ca/poppy/default.asp


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (22 Oct 2004)

Very cool.   I'd like to get one for keeps.


----------



## kruger (22 Oct 2004)

I've heard that the red ink colouring the poppy wears off easily. Sad.


----------



## winchable (22 Oct 2004)

I was at class at Stadacona and someone goes "There's a new coin out, available at tim hortons"
One guy goes 
"no way, it's gotta be a joke it's too light."
"No really it's a real coin"
"No its a prank you're playing a prank"
"I mean it's nice but this is a joke"
"Right? it's a joke right corporal?"

I like the coin!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (22 Oct 2004)

This was discussed at my board and yes, the Mint admits that the enamel will likely last only 3 years or so.  Mint examples may be collector's items someday.


----------



## dutchie (22 Oct 2004)

I really like this coin. Not so much for the design, and I don't care if the red comes off. What I like is the fact that it exists at all. In the last 4 or 5 years, I have seen a steady improvement in the opinion the public has of the CF. We now have Veteran plates, Poppy coins, peacekeepers on bills, increasing attendance at Cenotaphs on Nov 11th, etc. It used to really anger me to see the CF painted with one wide brush due to scandal and bad PR, especially when this bad attitude extended to Vets.

Didn't mean to bring this thread down, but I just find this coin to be symbolic of a general goodwill towards Vets, and by extension us, by the public at large.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (22 Oct 2004)

How many English speakers will see the word "souvenir" on it, though, and think that it is some kind amusement park token?  Unfortunate use of the French language....


----------



## beach_bum (22 Oct 2004)

I got two of those coins at two different stores this morning.     I was just showing them to everyone here.


----------



## bossi (22 Oct 2004)

The timing of this coin release is perfect (i.e. just prior to Remembrance Day).
Perhaps it's the season for pro-military sentiment ... ?



> ... National Citizens Coalition is launching a newspaper and radio campaign urging Canadians to rally behind their military with the war cry, "Our military forces have always fought for us, now it's time we fought for them."


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Oct 2004)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> This was discussed at my board and yes, the Mint admits that the enamel will likely last only 3 years or so. Mint examples may be collector's items someday.



I have two here at home with the paint almost worn off already (no, they weren't abused). Nice sentiment, cheap execution. If you want one pristine, get it put in a coin protector.


----------



## sheikyerbouti (22 Oct 2004)

The coin is only part of a prolonged effort on the part of the Royal Canadian Legion to ensure that remembrance is passed on to the younger generations. Although the colouring may fade, the coins will last for a long, long time. There are always going to be complaints about what efforts are pursued. To be honest, many vets will complain as long as it appears that you're listening. 

 Although some events have drawn more attention to our soldiers, this is really the effort of a relatively small number of groups and individuals to help keep the memory alive. As membership declines in the RCL, their impact on the communities they serve has begun to be quite apparent. Although still the largest volunteer organization in Canada, many people are getting on in the years and are contributing less income and volunteer time to their respective branches. We are now seeing their efforts (RCL) redirected to support the national strategy and local efforts have been reduced, restricted or eliminated entirely.

 This means less scholarships, less bursaries, less volunteers for community relief, less advocacy and most definitely an uncertain future for the Legion as a part of Canada. We all play a part in this collapse particularily the ex-cadets, ex-soldiers and relatives of RCL members.

 Treated as an 'Old boys club' for far too long, the RCL is now struggling to adapt to the times and are not faring too well. Many will disagree that they have not been forgotten but how many people did you see at the last memorial ceremony outside of Nov.11?
 How many people are joining the legion nowadays?
 Where is the lobbying activity from Veterans groups for the CF?
  The truth is the general public has already forgotten and unless all relevant groups work together we will soon see the demise of remembrance.
 Lest we forget,


----------



## Michael Dorosh (22 Oct 2004)

I remember the Rememberance Puppy from last year - ugh.  Looked like a gunshot victim.

My dad has been a Legion member for many, many years, but I, like many servicemen, just "never got around" to joining.


----------



## muskrat89 (22 Oct 2004)

> We are now seeing their efforts (RCL) redirected to support the national strategy and local efforts have been reduced, restricted or eliminated entirely.



Not to take away from the Legion (I was a member until I moved to Arizona) but there is also another Veteran's Organization in Canada, which also happens to be the _oldest_ one. The Army, Navy and Air Force Veterans in Canada is a great organization, also. See www.anavets.ca

If I may brag a little, I was a founding member of Unit #95, in Woodstock, NB. I was a charter member and the first President at a pretty young age (26).


----------



## Pieman (23 Oct 2004)

I   managed to get my hands on one of the coins today. Not only does it have a poppy, but it has one of the better engravings of the Queen that I have seen. 

The coins are nice looking....a lot better than a lot of the quarter coins they have been putting out for the past few years. You ever seen the quarter with the drawing of stick people on it? Man, those coins ticked me off, looked so pathetic.

The coin I am refering to can be found on this page titled 'Canada through a childs eye'  :
http://clubweb.interbaun.com/hugi/quarters_1999.htm


----------



## bossi (23 Oct 2004)

Hmmm ... it just struck me as I was correcting the spelling of "remembrance" ...
Perhaps it's the journalist's error, but the news item at the beginning of this thread says the coin is "... to commemorate Canadian veterans of the Second World War ...".

Ironic, since the poppy dates back to Flanders Field during the First World War ...

P.S.  Okay - I just checked the Mint website http://www.mint.ca/poppy/home.asp
As far as I can determine, the error seems to have originated with the journalist.

By the way, you can order a free poppy coin collector card, and send an e-poppy coin via the Mint website.


----------



## Fruss (23 Oct 2004)

Well, it seems I now have a reason to go to Tim Hortons..   Where's the closest to my home??   ;D

hmmmmmmm..   Doooooonuts!!!   (it's funnier if you take a Homer's voice)   

But it's a good thing they did that I think..   even if the color is wearing off, it doesn't matter, the poppy will stay engraved...



			
				bossi said:
			
		

> Ironic, since the poppy dates back to Flanders Field during the First World War ...



Sorry, but I don't aggree..   The poppy dates back before 1st WW..   it's somewhere in the 18xx..   If I can find out the link where I saw that, I'll post it here.

Edit: here's the link: http://www.canoe.ca/RemembranceDay/poppy.html

I was noticed in the 18xx but the first time was used for remembrance was in the 1st WW..     And I don't think it's to remember the vets of 1st and 2nd WW, just to remember everyone who served their country in the armed forces, well, that's how I see it..

Cheers


----------



## bossi (23 Oct 2004)

Hmmm ... the Canoe article is a little scant on detail (i.e. "... a writer ...").
And, I can't see any connection to remembrance prior to the First Great Hate ... (?)
So, I'm still satisfied that the poppy came into popular, contemporary usage as a symbol of remembrance after WWI.


----------



## Fruss (23 Oct 2004)

Fair enough!    I just wanted to let you know that it was "first mentionned by a "writer"" in 18xx...  

As you say, the details are missing a bit..

Cheers


----------



## cgyflames01 (24 Oct 2004)

Maybe, we can convince people to give those quarters to the armed forces. Its gonna be really hard to celebrate your military, like this. When their is no military left. Sadly, the cost of minting the quarters could have been better used to serve the military's basic needs. However these quarters might wake people up, to giving sericemen more support.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (24 Oct 2004)

I disagree.  I see it as advertising.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (26 Oct 2004)

I smell a rat!

Don't get me wrong...I think that it's a fantastic idea, but the execution is piss poor (in my opinion). Here's a few reasons why:

Not only do they name a private company to be the coins sole distriubtor, but that company (despite being a national canadian symbol) was bought out by the Americans years ago (Timmy's is owned by Wendy's). The deal that Timmy's struck with the mint (...get it? Struck... :blotto was that they could get distribution rights for the coin, but they were not allowed to refuse requests for the coin for exchange. (i.e. heres a normal quarter, please trade me for a nice poppy coin). There have been complaints that the many Tim Hortons outlets are refusing people this, and require you to make a purchase at their store to recieve a coin. So, they're making a profit off this. This close to 11 November? I bet Tims stands to make a shitload of money from this...

Also, due to some sort of miscommunication, the Legion isn't even distributing them. By now I'm sure they've diffused outward so most stores have them, but Timmy's was first. 

Lastly, as much as I like Timmy's, it's not the greatest choice to be the sole distributor. In the Maritimes, you can't spit without hitting a Timmy's, but they're not a popular out west (from what I've seen...was never able to find one easily when visiting...) so the coverage isn't even. Of course, that benefits the Tims franchises out west, as they're the only game in town. Must be great for business...

Has anyone tried to 'buy' for a poppy coin from Timmy's? Dollars to doughnuts, you'll be asked to make a purchase...


----------



## sgt_mandal (26 Oct 2004)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I have two here at home with the paint almost worn off already (no, they weren't abused). Nice sentiment, cheap execution. If you want one pristine, get it put in a coin protector.



I'm guessing they're not going to spend too much money on better paint or watever, remember it's still only a quarter.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (26 Oct 2004)

The red poppy scratches off way too easily..


----------



## bossi (29 Oct 2004)

Doggone it - I still haven't got one yet (but, that's also probably because I haven't been to Tim's ...)



> *Popular poppy coins hard to keep in stores*
> Friday, October 29, 2004 The Halifax Herald Limited
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bossi (9 Nov 2004)

I have to thank everybody here, for inspiring my letter to the editor (published today)



> *Poppy coins*
> National Post
> Tuesday, November 09, 2004
> 
> ...


----------



## foerestedwarrior (9 Nov 2004)

I cant beleive this, some one is selling them on ebay for like 2 bucks a peice, he calls them Remenber Day coins and that they are hard to get a hold of, but he has 8 for sale.
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=3385&item=3939732252&rd=1

and a second one
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=3385&item=3939024983&rd=1


on second look, there is about a half dozen on sale.....


----------



## canadiancoin (24 Sep 2010)

Is it true that the Mint will issue a 2-dollar poppy coin? anyone?


----------



## Rheostatic (24 Sep 2010)

Mint.ca shows a circulation quarter and proof silver dollar for 2010.

http://www.mint.ca/store/coin/poppy-coin-%13-remembrance-day-flower-coin-2010-prod990027


----------

